# Hand nailing wire lath



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Never again, boy does that suck. I don't have an air nailer and I though, hell it's only 8 sheets. Live and learn.


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

did you lose more than a pint???:blink:

JVC


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I like to think of it as character building. After the first few sheets you don't have skin on the heel of your hand to feel anymore anyway.

Man, I wish I could afford a Paslode


----------



## DJ9222 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ouch,Ouch,Ouch:....Oh **** that hurt...............


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

The worst part is it was the bottom 2' of an addition on a house. With 12"x12" concrete pads I had to cut around every 4'
As far as skinning my hands, the only spots are the outer most knuckles. Pretty beat up.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Es no bueno por nada!!


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Es no bueno por nada!!


my spanish is kinda rusty,but i think he said "sucks to be you!"

i never handle metal lath without wearing gloves.i learned the hard way many years ago while cutting lath for a porch column.had it about halfway cut,and went to pull back and start from the other end.as i did my middle finger was sliced almost to the bone.took 15 stitches to close it up.i also have a pair of electric tin snips now.:thumbup:


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

The grinder with the diamond blade works pretty slick to cut it.


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

Did you nail it with your brickhammer?:blink:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I always staple it up, then nail it, and always wear gloves. I usually still end up looking like I tried to f#[email protected]! a bobcat, though.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Before I knew what lath screws were and how to use them, I'd take roofing spikes and nail it in, with the last whack to "worm" over the intersections.
I was a glad down the road when an older guy slapped me in the back of the head back then for doing that.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Repeat after me. I will never use a hammer again, as long as I live.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

loneframer said:


> Repeat after me. I will never use a hammer again, as long as I live.


The only thing more aggravating than that picture would be a picture of a fresh wood fired pizza about now.

I got the late night munchies.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

stonelayer said:


> Did you nail it with your brickhammer?:blink:



:laughing: No, but my brick hammer has driven a nail or 2.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

CJKarl said:


> :laughing: No, but my brick hammer has driven a nail or 2.


It get's the job done. What's really funny is when you break out the 24oz Estwing and starting forming with it, smacking stakes, digging with the claw.

The carpenters look at you like a crazy person.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> It get's the job done. What's really funny is when you break out the 25oz Estwing and starting forming with it, smacking stakes, digging with the claw.
> 
> The carpenters look at you like a crazy person.


My claw hammer has struck more bricks and chisels than nails....and you're right, the claw makes a great digging tool.


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> It get's the job done. What's really funny is when you break out the 24oz Estwing and starting forming with it, smacking stakes, digging with the claw.
> 
> The carpenters look at you like a crazy person.


When I worked for the other man, I got offered many carpenter jobs.

If you can drive a #16 like that with a hammer like that I'd love to see what you could do with a with a claw hammer.

There have been times when I regret saying--NO.
Very few, but there have been times.


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

tscarborough said:


> i always staple it up, then nail it, and always wear gloves. I usually still end up looking like i tried to f#[email protected]! A bobcat, though.


*HA!! *I think everyone can give a big amen to that.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Gotta nail and cut a bunch tomorrow. Never look forward to it.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

6stringmason said:


> Gotta nail and cut a bunch tomorrow. Never look forward to it.


You get all the good jobs.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

lol! Thats my line.

Actually theres been a change of plans. Now its back to laying kings on an apt building until next week then. Time to slam.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

DJ9222 said:


> Ouch,Ouch,Ouch:....Oh **** that hurt...............





jvcstone said:


> did you lose more than a pint???:blink:
> JVC





sitdwnandhngon said:


> I like to think of it as character building. After the first few sheets you don't have skin on the heel of your hand to feel anymore anyway.


You guys sound like a bunch of ladies. (No Offence, girls)



Man, I wish I could afford a Paslode[/QUOTE]

I finally broke down, after almost 30 yrs. and got a T-Nailer.
Now, it's obsolete.





loneframer said:


> Repeat after me. I will never use a hammer again, as long as I live.


I, already want the next gun!

D.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

6stringmason said:


> lol! Thats my line.
> 
> Actually theres been a change of plans. Now its back to laying kings on an apt building until next week then. Time to slam.



What are kings? 12" splitface?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

CJKarl said:


> What are kings? 12" splitface?


Nah, just king size brick. I'd be crying alot more if it were 12" splits. :laughing:


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

I must be the only one who uses a 1/2" wide stapler to mount the lath???

A lot quicker than the roofing nailer & less time to reload the gun.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

jomama said:


> I must be the only one who uses a 1/2" wide stapler to mount the lath???
> 
> A lot quicker than the roofing nailer & less time to reload the gun.


I've used the stapler alot. It does work great.


----------



## Pheasant89 (Apr 1, 2011)

Dont you have to shoot galvanized roofing nails though


----------

